# My breeding pair of Alenquer Discus!!!



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Just got a pair of breeding Alenquer discus from April a few days ago. The brighter orange one is the female, and the discus with the blue pattern on its head is the male. Extremely excited, wish me luck! 

Hope you guys enjoy these pics, finally able to get some good photos, as the discus are better adjusted in their new home and have taken to begging for food


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

nice fishies. lol. are they showing any love signs yet? twitching..looking at the cone..shaking..bowing ?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats! beautiful discus. Its fun to watch them go through the process of breeding, waiting to see if mine will attach this time, will know in a day or 2.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Not that I've noticed, they seem to be getting used to each other. They're noticeably happier with their tank than they were earlier - I swear, they beg for food 24/7  Especially the female. Utter pig 



> congrats! beautiful discus. Its fun to watch them go through the process of breeding, waiting to see if mine will attach this time, will know in a day or 2.


Thanks! I'm having fun already. Got any pics of your prospective pair?


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

good luck breeding them =D


----------



## zooolara (May 22, 2010)

Good luck to you.I have same type fish but no action yet.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

i also have some similar....good luck


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pair !!!! Harry

Just keep doing daily W/C & good filtration. When you see anyone of them starts cleaning the cone surface and the other follows, you know they are preparing for egg laying.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Will do! Thanks to everyone for the kind comments.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

They look Awesome!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Harry:

What size tank are they in? I can see a divider in a couple of shots. Are there fish on the other size of it? They may be distracting the discus.
I know with mine they are distracted by EVERYTHING!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> Hi Harry:
> 
> What size tank are they in? I can see a divider in a couple of shots. Are there fish on the other size of it? They may be distracting the discus.
> I know with mine they are distracted by EVERYTHING!


I agreed. Unless the pairs are experienced, otherwise newly pairs are easily distracted from other activities.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually, the divider is to block the WC - it makes the whole thing less violent. I don't have a hose, so I have to carry buckets and pour it down VERY carefully.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

I do have other discus though, in what is technically my dad's tank - I do the maintenance though


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

CloudySky said:


> Actually, the divider is to block the WC - it makes the whole thing less violent. I don't have a hose, so I have to carry buckets and pour it down VERY carefully.


You carry buckets of water to change a 29 gallon tank to do daily water changes? - Ouch, thats got to hurt


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

I like to look at it from the point of view of a work-out


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

CloudySky said:


> Thanks! I'm having fun already. Got any pics of your prospective pair?


I do have pics just have to find them in my files. Right now they are in there own 29 gallon, still waiting to see what happens with this batch as this is the first time they are on their own, in their own tank. They were in a community tank before. Much less stress this time, not only for the pair, but for the main tank discus as well.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Any updates on breeding success? 

They were going at it like crazy at Aprils


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Unfortunately not yet. Doing daily WC's and they're both eating very well, begging for food, so it should be a matter of time! Will keep you guys posted


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Good looking pair of discuss you got there. And good luck on your breeding


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Any updates on the breeding pair?


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

No spawn yet, but they're pecking at the cone pretty enthusiastically, going dark, staring at the cone. They've also been doing a little bowing and shaking, so fingers crossed!!!  I'll post some pics of the whole tank soon.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like they are getting down to business!!


----------

